#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Electrical science: Measuring instrument question..need help Urgent?

## ujaala

A moving coil ammeter has a fixed shunt of 0.02 ohm with a coil resistance of R=100 ohm and potential difference of 500 mV across it,full scale deflection is obtained.

1) To what shunted current does this correspond?
2) Calculate the value of R to give full scale deflection when shunted current is 
i) 10A ii) 75 A iii) with what value of R is 40% of deflection is obtained with I=100A.


PLZ PLZ PLZZ HELP





  Similar Threads: Electrical-Measurements-and-Measuring-Instruments BAKSHI Measuring Instrument full ebooks electrical measurement and measuring instruments GTU Electrical and Electronics measuring Instruments semester exam previous year question paper download pdf GTU Electrical & Electronics Measuring Instruments semester exam previous year question paper download

----------


## saloni

These are my calculations for the above problem--

1)500mV/20mohm=25 amps
2)i)50mohm = 500mV/10 amps ii)500mV/75 amps = 6.66mohm (iii)40% is 100 A. So 100% is 250 amps. Rshunt = 2 milliohm

----------


## crazybishnoi29

[MENTION=9301]saloni[/MENTION] are you an electrical engineer???/

----------


## saloni

> @saloni   are you an electrical engineer???/


[MENTION=545]crazybishnoi29[/MENTION]- arre this was simple...it was a common subject for all of us at my college!

----------

